# Made it through our first 4-h show



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

We made it through our first show yesterday! Theres no group so your on your own on how it works so of course we did a few things wrog lol. First thing we learned our fair is totally against shaving dairy goats. Second thing I made I my daughter study like crazy the only question the judge asked was her goats birthday so I guess we can cut down on the study sessions next year lol Good learning experiance next year we'll have a much better idea of what to do. Which is good because now she has her heart set on adding market goats to the mix


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

wonderful!


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Awesome those look like Lamunchies


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

MadCatX said:


> Awesome those look like Lamunchies


Yep she had the only one at fair. I thought we'd get questions about her ears but everyone just thought she was the cutest thing lol


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

I made a post about the lamancha ears hahaha.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

bisonviewfarm said:


> Yep she had the only one at fair. I thought we'd get questions about her ears but everyone just thought she was the cutest thing lol


They probably thought you docked the ears. Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Dwarf Dad said:


> They probably thought you docked the ears. Lol


I thought we'd get asked that atleat once once. It was my MIL's first question about them lol. Not a single person asked about her tiny ears.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Looks like she did a great job!


----------

